# No Uber I’m not gonna start giving you selfies on demand!



## Mrfredo (Dec 26, 2018)

Done with youuu...
Actually maybe they saved me from logging on to UE... hmmm...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

This isn't new and takes 5 seconds. I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I guess I really don't have much of a problem with it, but I sure as hell can't get the purpose of it. Are they trying to check to make sure that some poor bastard hasn't hacked into my Uber Driver account so that he or she can drive for me and put money into my bank account? If anyone wants to do that, I'd surely appreciate the assistance . . .


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

It's all for show.

I've held up my phone (I used a tablet for the apps) with a photo of my brother and it worked every time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I wish Uber would do more photo ID checks, there are too many people driving on other people’s accounts that take business away from legitimate drivers.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> This isn't new and takes 5 seconds. I don't see a problem with it.


The only issue I have with it is that, without fail, it decides that it wants a selfie when I am in a dark parking lot somewhere with no light sources around. My dome light doesn't produce enough light for a decent picture. Last night, I ended up getting out of my car and kneeling in the glow from my headlights in order to get a picture that it would accept.

That and it doesn't recognize my face when I am wearing my glasses, but it makes me hold the phone far enough away from my face to take the picture that I can't see what I'm doing without my glasses.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The only issue I have with it is that, without fail, it decides that it wants a selfie when I am in a dark parking lot somewhere with no light sources around. My dome light doesn't produce enough light for a decent picture. Last night, I ended up getting out of my car and kneeling in the glow from my headlights in order to get a picture that it would accept.
> 
> That and it doesn't recognize my face when I am wearing my glasses, but it makes me hold the phone far enough away from my face to take the picture that I can't see what I'm doing without my glasses.


I had the same problem, I just held the phone up to take a picture then removed my glasses. No problem.


Mrfredo said:


> Done with youuu...
> Actually maybe they saved me from logging on to UE... hmmm...


By your comment I would suspect that you allow others to use your Uber account.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I wish Uber would do more photo ID checks, there are too many people driving on other people's accounts that take business away from legitimate drivers.


Maybe someone can explain this to me, since I find it pretty difficult to believe.

So people really are driving using other people's Uber Driver accounts in order to get a slice of the earnings? Why? Because they can't get their own accounts? I can't believe that this is worth the trouble. These must be incredibly desperate people, so I guess I don't find fault with it . . .


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I guess I really don't have much of a problem with it, but I sure as hell can't get the purpose of it. Are they trying to check to make sure that some poor bastard hasn't hacked into my Uber Driver account so that he or she can drive for me and put money into my bank account? If anyone wants to do that, I'd surely appreciate the assistance . . .


There are drivers that "share" their accounts - they drive one shift and then a friend or relative drives another on the same account. There are other drivers who "sell" their accounts. Having an unapproved driver show up & take a rider is a huge legal & insurance liability, and it's my understanding that this is why Uber requires selfies.


JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Maybe someone can explain this to me, since I find it pretty difficult to believe.
> 
> So people really are driving using other people's Uber Driver accounts in order to get a slice of the earnings? Why? Because they can't get their own accounts? I can't believe that this is worth the trouble. These must be incredibly desperate people, so I guess I don't find fault with it . . .


Here's one scenario, I'm sure there are lots. Imagine somebody arriving here from another country. Legal or not, doesn't matter, but he doesn't yet have any documentation to work, doesn't have a driver's license, a car, insurance, etc. What he does have however are friends or relatives in this country that have or can get an Uber driver account. Boom! He's an Uber driver!

Here's another: imagine the person that can't get approved to drive for Uber because of something in their criminal background. They have a friend or relative get a driver account for them, and they drive under that account.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Maybe someone can explain this to me, since I find it pretty difficult to believe.
> 
> So people really are driving using other people's Uber Driver accounts in order to get a slice of the earnings? Why? Because they can't get their own accounts? I can't believe that this is worth the trouble. These must be incredibly desperate people, so I guess I don't find fault with it . . .


I think it used to be more of a problem a few years ago. This is more of a feel good safety thing for riders .. a PR thing for uber to go on about how great they are


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

CTK said:


> There are drivers that "share" their accounts - they drive one shift and then a friend or relative drives another on the same account. There are other drivers who "sell" their accounts. Having an unapproved driver show up & take a rider is a huge legal & insurance liability, and it's my understanding that this is why Uber requires selfies.
> 
> Here's one scenario, I'm sure there are lots. Imagine somebody arriving here from another country. Legal or not, doesn't matter, but he doesn't yet have any documentation to work, doesn't have a driver's license, a car, insurance, etc. What he does have however are friends or relatives in this country that have or can get an Uber driver account. Boom! He's an Uber driver!
> 
> Here's another: imagine the person that can't get approved to drive for Uber because of something in their criminal background. They have a friend or relative get a driver account for them, and they drive under that account.


I guess I'm exposing my naivete, but don't riders see a picture of the driver who's picking them up? Wouldn't it be obvious that if someone else shows up that it would a very short time before someone would complain to Uber that the driver they got clearly wasn't the guy in the picture? Jesus, they complain about _everything_ else -- I can't imagine they would let that pass.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I guess I'm exposing my naivete, but don't riders see a picture of the driver who's picking them up? Wouldn't it be obvious that if someone else shows up that it would a very short time before someone would complain to Uber that the driver they got clearly wasn't the guy in the picture? Jesus, they complain about _everything_ else -- I can't imagine they would let that pass.


Ok ... if two people are the same sex, similar age, similar skin tone, similar hair color , I think that's all it would take. The picture in the app is tiny, and I don't think most people even look at it. If they do they don't go beyond just glancing at it.

I haven't updated my picture in over 3 years. I have a completely different hairstyle and a completely different hair color, basically don't look anything like my pic. Nobody's ever said a word.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I just take a picure of my picture. So far, so good.


----------



## Mrfredo (Dec 26, 2018)

Uber wants us to drive around pax without pix all night yet drivers are subject to random face scans upon request... seems pretty back asswards IMO!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Making me push a button is wrong, someone needs to die!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> It's all for show.
> 
> I've held up my phone (I used a tablet for the apps) with a photo of my brother and it worked every time.


Really? How much does your brother look like you? I have added a beard and it still goes through. I thought it was to stop all the people that are not supposed to be driving, like the sharers and sellers of Uber accounts.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

It takes 5 seconds to do. I don't see the issue with it. Now if they logged you out everytime you close the app and have to sign back in, that would be a bit annoying.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> It takes 5 seconds to do. I don't see the issue with it. Now if they logged you out everytime you close the app and have to sign back in, that would be a bit annoying.


I agree, I don't have an issue with it either. One person said they took a pic of someone else and it went through (his brother). I would like to test this.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> Really? How much does your brother look like you? I have added a beard and it still goes through. I thought it was to stop all the people that are not supposed to be driving, like the sharers and sellers of Uber accounts.


You can tell we're brothers but we'll never be mistaken as twins.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mrfredo said:


> Uber wants us to drive around pax without pix all night yet drivers are subject to random face scans upon request... seems pretty back asswards IMO!


If hope you realize how dumb your comment is, pax's pay for a service why should they be questioned.


----------



## Mrfredo (Dec 26, 2018)

Lol.. defending shitty entitled pax now.. scan your face now user!


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The only issue I have with it is that, without fail, it decides that it wants a selfie when I am in a dark parking lot somewhere with no light sources around. My dome light doesn't produce enough light for a decent picture. Last night, I ended up getting out of my car and kneeling in the glow from my headlights in order to get a picture that it would accept.
> 
> That and it doesn't recognize my face when I am wearing my glasses, but it makes me hold the phone far enough away from my face to take the picture that I can't see what I'm doing without my glasses.


You should always have a flashlight in your car anyway. Professional driver 101.


----------



## GL1800SK (Feb 8, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The only issue I have with it is that, without fail, it decides that it wants a selfie when I am in a dark parking lot somewhere with no light sources around. My dome light doesn't produce enough light for a decent picture. Last night, I ended up getting out of my car and kneeling in the glow from my headlights in order to get a picture that it would accept.
> 
> That and it doesn't recognize my face when I am wearing my glasses, but it makes me hold the phone far enough away from my face to take the picture that I can't see what I'm doing without my glasses.


had the EXACT same problem 2 days ago. I had been driving for 3 hours, and now you idiots want me to take a selfie.... stupid.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mrfredo said:


> Done with youuu...
> Actually maybe they saved me from logging on to UE... hmmm...


lol . This was the final straw?


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Really? How much does your brother look like you? I have added a beard and it still goes through. I thought it was to stop all the people that are not supposed to be driving, like the sharers and sellers of Uber accounts.


How much can one sell their Uber account for? Asking for a friend


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> The only issue I have with it is that, without fail, it decides that it wants a selfie when I am in a dark parking lot somewhere with no light sources around. My dome light doesn't produce enough light for a decent picture. Last night, I ended up getting out of my car and kneeling in the glow from my headlights in order to get a picture that it would accept.
> 
> That and it doesn't recognize my face when I am wearing my glasses, but it makes me hold the phone far enough away from my face to take the picture that I can't see what I'm doing without my glasses.


Doh! Same crappy timing with me too.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Uber doesn't recognize me when I am wearing glasses either. I always wear glasses when I am in the app because I need my glasses to see anything in the app. And off course I always have my glasses on when driving so that I have properly corrected vision. It's an annoying feature that I honestly believe is only used for them to improve the facial recognition tech to sell to others for a profit. We're just unpaid volunteers for the developing tech.


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If hope you realize how dumb your comment is, pax's pay for a service why should they be questioned.


Any other transportation industry requires full name of person traveling and they may even ask for reason of trip, as well as destination. They may even require drivers license or passport. Don't believe me, go buy a train ticket or airline ticket, or ship ticket, or even book a limo. A limo will want full name. It is sad how Uber drivers have been brainwash to think it is normal practice to just pick up someone only knowing a fake first name and no idea where the person is going or how many. First thing a limo company would ask is full name, where you are, where you going how many people and how much luggage.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> It takes 5 seconds to do. I don't see the issue with it. Now if they logged you out everytime you close the app and have to sign back in, that would be a bit annoying.


I speculate the issue is @Mrfredo can't allows others to use his uber account.
He protests way too much of a simple procedure to dismiss ulterior motives.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Please don’t feed the troll.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Any other transportation industry requires full name of person traveling and they may even ask for reason of trip, as well as destination. They may even require drivers license or passport. Don't believe me, go buy a train ticket or airline ticket, or ship ticket, or even book a limo. A limo will want full name. It is sad how Uber drivers have been brainwash to think it is normal practice to just pick up someone only knowing a fake first name and no idea where the person is going or how many. First thing a limo company would ask is full name, where you are, where you going how many people and how much luggage.


We have much more information than Taxi drivers have had past 60++ years picking up a John Doe waving at him from a street corner at 3am.

That uber app person has given uber lots more info.
We don't get that info because uber's Priority is to protect the pax


----------



## Kleine Kaiser (Feb 23, 2019)

bonum exactoris said:


> We have much more information than Taxi drivers have had past 60++ years picking up a John Doe waving at him from a street corner at 3am.
> 
> That uber app person has given uber lots more info.
> We don't get that info because uber's Priority is to protect the pax


A taxi driver could see the person and make a judgement right there and then. We don't know anything when we accept.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> A taxi driver could see the person and make a judgement right there and then. We don't know anything when we accept.


"_A taxi driver could see the person and make a judgement right there and then"_
*As can U :rollseyes:*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> This isn't new and takes 5 seconds. I don't see a problem with it.


They should log in with a photo 5 times a day at Uber Corporate FIRST !


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Any other transportation industry requires full name of person traveling and they may even ask for reason of trip, as well as destination. They may even require drivers license or passport.


I called a taxi last weekend because I was stuck on the side of the road with a flat and needed a lift to a local gas station to put air in my spare tire. They didn't ask for any of that information. The only thing that they wanted was my phone number so they could call me back if they couldn't find me to pick me up.


----------



## Kris150303 (Aug 1, 2018)

t5contra said:


> How much can one sell their Uber account for? Asking for a friend


10 million


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

hanging in there said:


> You should always have a flashlight in your car anyway. Professional driver 101.


That's a fair point. I can't argue with that.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

CTK said:


> Ok ... if two people are the same sex, similar age, similar skin tone, similar hair color , I think that's all it would take. The picture in the app is tiny, and I don't think most people even look at it. If they do they don't go beyond just glancing at it.
> 
> I haven't updated my picture in over 3 years. I have a completely different hairstyle and a completely different hair color, basically don't look anything like my pic. Nobody's ever said a word.


Not me. People think I'm black though I'm a Fan Az Mexican. Man I'm so not PC


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

I have glasses. Not had an issue. except I have to give it about 3 tries before they accept it.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I didn't know about these pictures. Now I'm wondering if I will have problems because most people seem to think that Forrest is strictly a male name and I am definitely not male.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Kleine Kaiser said:


> Any other transportation industry requires full name of person traveling and they may even ask for reason of trip, as well as destination. They may even require drivers license or passport. Don't believe me, go buy a train ticket or airline ticket, or ship ticket, or even book a limo. A limo will want full name. It is sad how Uber drivers have been brainwash to think it is normal practice to just pick up someone only knowing a fake first name and no idea where the person is going or how many. First thing a limo company would ask is full name, where you are, where you going how many people and how much luggage.


Except Uber is a City Bus System using Cars...



Kris150303 said:


> 10 million


dammit I got screwed


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

forrest m said:


> I didn't know about these pictures. Now I'm wondering if I will have problems because most people seem to think that Forrest is strictly a male name and I am definitely not male.


Nah, you'll be fine. When you created your Uber account, you had to take a picture of yourself with your phone. That is the picture that riders will see. When it asks for these verification pictures, you just take another picture of yourself with your phone. Uber uses facial recognition software to compare the picture that you just took to your profile picture. They are trying to verify that somebody else isn't using your account fraudulently.

You might be thinking, but I look different than I did back then. Yeah, so do I. When I took my profile picture, I was clean shaven. I stopped shaving shortly after taking that picture and now have a full beard. I also haven't had a haircut since I took my profile picture. The facial recognition software accepts it, though. The only two problems that I have is that it is often too dark to take a decent picture and I sometimes have to remove my glasses. Minor annoyances.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I guess I really don't have much of a problem with it, but I sure as hell can't get the purpose of it. Are they trying to check to make sure that some poor bastard hasn't hacked into my Uber Driver account so that he or she can drive for me and put money into my bank account? If anyone wants to do that, I'd surely appreciate the assistance . . .


You should have done some experiments before quitting. Like instead taking your original face picture, you should have taken a picture of a monkey or a donkey and see if it helps to crash their facial technology, lol.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ssgcraig said:


> Really? How much does your brother look like you? I have added a beard and it still goes through. I thought it was to stop all the people that are not supposed to be driving, like the sharers and sellers of Uber accounts.


Similar. He is bald/white hair. Mine is still mostly brown.

This is another thing Uber has so they can say they have it.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Hair style, color, facial hair, etc. can change pretty dramatically even in a short period of time. From what I understand, facial recognition technology doesn't rely on those things for that very reason. According to what I've read, it relies more on the geometric features of your face (how far apart your eyes are, where they are positioned relative to your nose, etc.). Things that don't change without major facial surgery.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

CTK said:


> There are drivers that "share" their accounts - they drive one shift and then a friend or relative drives another on the same account. There are other drivers who "sell" their accounts. Having an unapproved driver show up & take a rider is a huge legal & insurance liability, and it's my understanding that this is why Uber requires selfies.
> 
> Here's one scenario, I'm sure there are lots. Imagine somebody arriving here from another country. Legal or not, doesn't matter, but he doesn't yet have any documentation to work, doesn't have a driver's license, a car, insurance, etc. What he does have however are friends or relatives in this country that have or can get an Uber driver account. Boom! He's an Uber driver!
> 
> Here's another: imagine the person that can't get approved to drive for Uber because of something in their criminal background. They have a friend or relative get a driver account for them, and they drive under that account.


FLL and MIA.


----------

